

After Investing $1B, Solyndra’s Backers Finally Lose Their Grip - SriniK
http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2011/08/31/after-investing-1b-solyndras-backers-finally-lose-their-grip/

======
rsuttongee
Wow, and they took $1 billion in VC funding with them. Think of all the
startups that could have helped.

------
watchandwait
Taxpayers also lost over $500 million, thanks to the U.S. government's crony
capitalist "green" subsidized lending program.

